# new 2013 ECO-D Cruze to use Holset™ VGT!



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Variable vanes, that's a bummer.. those were HORRIBLE on the duramax's. Had one go wrong every month it seemed...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did some digging and _*all*_ three of the _current_ GM-Opel *2.0L DOHC *diesel engines use *VGT* turbo's:

• RPO* LBQ *= 2.0LT DOHC, *VGT*, 110 hp @ 4000 rpm, 192 lbf @ 1750 rpm.
• RPO *LBR *= 2.0LT DOHC,* VGT*, 130 hp @ 4000 rpm, 221 lbf @ 1750 rpm.
• RPO *LBS =* 2.0LT DOHC, *VGT*, 160 hp @ 4000 rpm, 258 lbf @ 1750 rpm.

FWIW, the maximum engine rpm is 5100 rpm for all three.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.. diesels never have high rpms. Even auto-diesels. This should be interesting. Atleast they're giving the Cruze the LBS(LUZ here).


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wonder if the axle shafts will be able to handle sticky tires and an aftermarket tune...


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a Holset turbo in a Cummins. It was variable geometry too, with an unusual mechanisim that moved the exhaust side turbine longitudinally. I don't think the vanes actually changed shape but the distance between the vanes and the turbo housing changed. It allowed them to include exhaust brake functionality as part of the system. Only trouble was the Cummins pollution control system was horrible and the turbo would soot up to the point the variable system got stuck and wouldn't move. My 2007 Ram 2500 had its turbo replaced once and it had an active code for a second replacement when Chrysler bought it back from me.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Wonder if the axle shafts will be able to handle sticky tires and an aftermarket tune...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


I would imagine with the high torque rating it has, but noone will know until it's done.

I am very anxious to see what Vince can do with this engine...


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

Any idea when we will see these in dealerships. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...first of 2Q in 2013.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Is the only difference between a 2 liter vcdi and a 2 liter vgti the turbo? i was just looking at chevrolet in the UK. They sell a sedan ( they call it a saloon), a hatchback and a station wagon. Interestingly enough the hatchback and the station wagon are considerably less expensive. I just had a 2 ltr drive by me at 15mph on a quiet street, I thought, even though i could tell it was a diesel, it was very quiet. It has been in the uk and India and Australia a while now (how long has it been made?) Is it showing to be a reliable and long lived motor?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah.. diesels never have high rpms. Even auto-diesels. This should be interesting. Atleast they're giving the Cruze the LBS(LUZ here).


Diesels by nature arent' high RPM's machines. Most often red lining at 3k rpm.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Diesels by nature arent' high RPM's machines. Most often red lining at 3k rpm.


My Aussie Cruze has a 2 liter twin cam turbo diesel with 6 speed auto and the redline is at 4,500 RPM. Regarding the front axle my previous car was a Holden Commodore which had independent rear suspension with CV joints at both ends of the drive shafts. After 250,000 km still no signs of any failure.
View attachment 9754
Engine, 120 kw around 160 hp 360 nm torque 266 ft lbs.


----------

